# getting musty smell out of wool



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought an old backpack from the VFW this weekend , it smelled like it had been sitting in a basement a long time but it contained a large wool blanket and nice wool jacket 

I washed it 3 times with my usual detergent but it is still smelling very musty 

I also washed the ALICE pack backpack and hung it outside but it also smells I tried adding white vinegar with the back pack but it still smells , I only wahed the pack once.

is it a matter of hanging the wool out in the sun and giving it time or is there a good remedy for getting the musty out.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would hang it in full sunlight for a few days and see how that works.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

You can try soaking it for a short time in water with a shot of vinegar in it. Spin the water out and then hang in the full sun for a few days as mentioned. If that doesn't get it all get some activated charcoal and place the items in a large tote with an open bowl of charcoal. Close it up and let it sit for a few days.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks , It is out in the sun now


----------

